

Google's Matt Cutts Wants To Give Ranking Boost To SSL Sites - mmahemoff
http://www.seroundtable.com/google-ssl-ranking-18256.html

======
Millennium
This leaves a bad taste in my mouth, because it is blatant social engineering:
there are very, very few search terms for which a site's SSL capabilities have
any relevance, and so it is outright dishonest for SSL to affect their
ranking.

On the other hand, it is not hard to argue that SSL desperately needs to be
more widely adopted, and current attempts at changing Web developer/host
behavior have not been effective in driving that adoption. Perhaps search
engine ranking -the lifeblood of many Web-based businesses- will force them
when gentler methods will not, by providing what amounts to a threat to their
business models.

But is the situation really dire enough to be worth corrupting the entire
concept of Web searches?

